# alloy vs. steel wheels



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

what the advantages/disadvantages of running either?

what is preferred for off-road use and why? 

thanks.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Don't know much about them. It seems like Alloy would be lighter. But steel wheels would be stronger. <--Probably better for off-road. I make that assumption based off of seeing ads in 4x4 mags that sell steel wheels with beed locks<--which I assume are for hard core rock crawling. I will say they could be useful (another assumption without knowing how expensive or practical they really are) in all types of 4 wheeling. I had the opportunity to live in the United Arab Emirates where my dad was stationed for three years to train the arabs how to fly some Apaches they had bought from us back in the 90's. We went 4 wheeling in the desert a lot and had a time or two when we did pop the beed while running low air pressure to help get our 4 banging pathfinder through some soft sand. Good times. I miss those days


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a buddy who does a lot of off-roading and he prefers steel over aluminum. He says that if/when you bend a wheel you can fix the steel one (bend it back) but the aluminum ones break and have to be trashed.

And yes, he's pretty hard-core. :thumbup:


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

do you think the weight differences are considerable? or at least enough to cause a larger strain on the tranny/engine?


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

I seriously doubt at all that the differences are considerable. You won't notice a difference until you start putting on bigger tires, and then what you notice there will only be because of the tire size. The bigger the tire, the more effort to turn them. 

I'm probably off when I say this, but I would think the bigger tire you go with the more strain you put on the clutch. But there, I guess that is why a lot of people doing mods of this degree install better clutches. 

Good Luck


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

atom said:


> do you think the weight differences are considerable? or at least enough to cause a larger strain on the tranny/engine?


Steel weighs about 3 times as much as aluminum if comparing the exact same size, design and volume of material. 

The way a wheel is manufactured can affect if a wheel can be repaired (ie cast vs. forged wheels), and can affect the strength of the wheel. I would think offroading you'd like a steel wheel because they are harder and more resistant to scratching.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

James said:


> Steel weighs about 3 times as much as aluminum if comparing the exact same size, design and volume of material.
> 
> The way a wheel is manufactured can affect if a wheel can be repaired (ie cast vs. forged wheels), and can affect the strength of the wheel. I would think offroading you'd like a steel wheel because they are harder and more resistant to scratching.


I am asking out of curiousity, does that much of a difference really make a difference for the average vehicle that isn't about racing and etc? Also the same question for off roading? Again, I don't know much about this stuff and it is just out of curiousity.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well most lightweight wheels will give a limit to the weight of the vehicle it will hold. However, I had a set of Konig helium on my 200sx and my friend had one on his Integra. Mine never had a problem on normal driving but his wheels broke and completely destroyed his integra. Konigs are cast wheels.

Based on that experience, I would say for everyday driving its fine as long as the wheel is rated for the weight of the vehicle, but at the same you have to really be careful how you drive.


----------



## truckfan (Jan 3, 2005)

My '98 fronty came with aluminum rims and it's predecessor had steel rims. I don't think there was much difference in weight. The aluminum ones might be a little lighter but they are much thicker in cross section and that adds a lot of mass. I don't think there is any real benefit to have aluminum for everyday use, though of course, they do look better and that counts for something. 

Note: I bought an extra rim for each vehicle (junked the one-use tiny spare). The steel rim was $25, the fancy aluminum rim was $240. Some difference. 

-tf


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

Aside from the strength consideration, the weight of the tire is unsprung weight meaning the lighter they are teh easier it is for the motor to get you moving. 

Need to compare the weight of the aluminum to steel rim. With hot rods I have seen guys switch back to plain jane steel rims because they are lighter than the mag rims.


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

yeah i think ill be going with steel. i want black rims and it seems its much easier to find black steel wheels...and they are alot cheaper. im thinking of these: 

http://www.procomptires.com/series152info.htm


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

ugh...

Alloy wheels are much stronger than steel wheels, and much lighter. You'd going to lose performance and city gas mileage with the added rotational weight of steel wheels. (highway wont change) They're cheaper because they're easier to make. 

Yes, you can work a steel wheel back into form, but its hard to do unless you're skilled and they bend a lot easier than an alloy wheel breaks. 

Alloy wheels are much lighter than steel wheels. Read these:


quotes:


1010tires.com said:


> The main differences between alloy and steel wheels lie in their durability and strength. Most high-performance wheels are made of an alloy and composed of aluminum, and other metallic substances. By using alloy wheels, you not only improve the looks of your vehicle but also the performance. The extra strength provides longevity as well as effecting tire wear in a positive manner. The weight reduction will improve steering response and handling, as well as help improve acceleration and braking.





tirerack.com said:


> Alloy Wheels
> ·	Enhance the look of your vehicle
> ·	Are manufactured to precise standards to meet exact fitment and performance needs
> ·	Weigh less than steel wheels and have superior strength
> ...





difflock.com said:


> What's the difference in choosing wheels?
> 
> Choosing wheels seems very easy, look at all those brainless yuppies who run on alloys. This doesn't mean however that alloy is bad. But more on this later. There are literally hundreds of wheels on the market that suit Land Rovers. Most differences are cosmetically but some are also practical. Which material is best is a hotly debated topic.
> 
> ...


I rest my case. dont mess around with steel wheels.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

hey! My SE has steelies....they arent THAT bad..


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

inyourface1650 said:


> hey! My SE has steelies....they arent THAT bad..


 :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

avenger said:


> ugh...
> 
> I rest my case. dont mess around with steel wheels.


I'd say it really does not matter for typical use which wheel you use. Alloys can be lighter than steel assuming that a lightweight alloy is used. Some mag wheels, like the old Cragars, are steel. The racing wheels that offered the greatest weight benefits were magnesium (like the old mini-lites). Magnesium is not a material of choice for everyday use in wheels since it is very susceptible to corrosion. The biggest advantage for street use of an alloy wheel is the variety of different styles available.

Much was made of the light weight and energy storage in your reply. Energy storage works both ways. It can be a disadvantage when trying to accelerate and brake. It can be an advantage in that it acts to smooth out the power train by acting like additional flywheels. In typical use it really does not matter. If energy storage is your prime concern (which I doubt) consider using the smallest (diameter and width) wheel and tire combination that you can (like the front wheels on a drag car).

Unsprung weight affects the handling of a vehicle. You would like to minimize the weight of the tire and wheel combination (plus some of you suspension components if you're serious) for better handling. Of course, for better handling you'd also like to put more rubber (means more weight) on the road. Let's face it, these are trucks with solid rear suspensions and mediocre weight distribution. They can be improved but they will never be competing against sports cars (maybe against sport utilities). Again, for typical use the alloy versus steel comparison really does not matter (steel wheels may have an advantage for competition in that they can be sliced and diced to make custom widths and offsets for serious competitors).

My summary: Do what looks good to you and is good to your wallet.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I've had both and prefer the steel for wheelin', put a nice gouge on an alloy 3 mos after I bought a truck in 89. was not happy. It became the spare.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

azrocketman said:


> I'd say it really does not matter for typical use which wheel you use. Alloys can be lighter than steel assuming that a lightweight alloy is used. Some mag wheels, like the old Cragars, are steel. The racing wheels that offered the greatest weight benefits were magnesium (like the old mini-lites). Magnesium is not a material of choice for everyday use in wheels since it is very susceptible to corrosion. The biggest advantage for street use of an alloy wheel is the variety of different styles available.
> 
> Much was made of the light weight and energy storage in your reply. Energy storage works both ways. It can be a disadvantage when trying to accelerate and brake. It can be an advantage in that it acts to smooth out the power train by acting like additional flywheels. In typical use it really does not matter. If energy storage is your prime concern (which I doubt) consider using the smallest (diameter and width) wheel and tire combination that you can (like the front wheels on a drag car).
> 
> ...


Magnesium by itself develops a film which protects the metal from corrosion, and when magnesium, zinc, and Aluminium are mixed in an Alloy the result is virtually corrosion free. Magnesium makes for an excellent street wheel, as well as an excellent engine case in porsche cars. Airplane wheels are usually magnesium. It's just very expensive. 

The weight difference can be felt between steelies and allow wheels. Stock steel wheels are not much heavier usually, but custom steelies designed to have the same strength as alloy wheels will weigh considerably more, and this weight difference will be felt under acceleration and braking.


----------

